# Biting



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

So recently Holly has been biting my clothes. When shes cuddling me she'll suddenly just bitd my top and hold onto it for a few mins and then let go. Its not like aggressive and she literally just holds it. Just wondering why she may have started doing this


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! It sounds to me like she’s simply trying to anoint. Hedgehogs have a behavior of grabbing objects (and the occasional fold of skin) with their mouths in order to accumulate that scent in their saliva, which they in turn rub on their backs. The exact reason as to why is not known, but many have guessed it’s a clever yet bizarre way of camouflage. Even if she doesn’t spit, she’s most likely just trying to figure out her surroundings!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I've seen her using objects to anointe before, and she doesnt just sit still and hold them she sort of bites a bits a bit more sorta like picking at it in a way then starts to anointe not just holds on to it.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Teeth problems? I've seen this as a possibility when I asked about my hedgie biting. Maybe there's something bothering her in her teeth. A hole or itch. 
Curiosity might be a reason too. I'm not sure. 
(I'm not an expert. I'm just dealing with a aggressive hedgehog and had pointers on biting.)


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not sure my mum thought it could be a security thing so shes holding onto me. Majority of the time she does it when theres sudden movements or really loud noises, or we've been cutting her nails, she'll suddenly just bite my top and hold the top for a few mins.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Funnily enough Snuffle did the exact same thing about a week ago. I think it was just she liked the smell so she thought it was food and began to do like a tug of war with my top. She doesn’t have any teeth problems (not that I know of). I think it’s linked to smell and food.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly literally just holds it, no tug of war like thing no chewing nothing just holds it in her mouth


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Security might be possible. Since the don't have hands to hold onto you, they use their mouth. Did you maybe handle a dog or cat with the hoodie you had on before handling her?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

We've not had dogs for ages. And shes not actually too bad with the smell of dogs. And last time I was near a cat was at my friends months ago (we tend to go rather than be at one or the other house)

Since we look after dogs while their owners are on holiday we have them around sometimes, some more often, but Holly knows the majorty of dogs smells and only hates one, as he tried to eat her (no one let it happen I was holding her in my hand and this dog we was looking after jumped and tried to bite her, I moved after) but shes still okay with other dogs.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Ah alright. Usually Igor licks and bites me when he smells cats and dogs on me. 
I work at a doggy hotel in vacations. (I'm 16 so its the best I can do at my age) and bathing after coming back is a must, otherwise I get nibbled, bit or even tugged at. 

But anyway, the security is a big probability. Then I really give you koodos for being able to get Holly to trust you so much, she goes to you for security. That's a milestone I really wanna reach with Igor. It sounds magical to have a creature rely on you for safety.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea my mum works as a dog host, so when the owners go away we look after their dogs here. And Holly's really great at not reacting to the smell of them after I've been touching them (still wash my hands ofcourse) She actually made friends with one of them it was adorable.

Holly is mad, If I put her down all she does is look for me!! Like I give her to my mum to hold and all Holly does is try get back to me. She literally calms down to the sound of my voice. Even when I put her in her cage, she'll stand there and look for me come over headbut my hand get a bit of strokes then she'll scarrter off to find all her hidden insects haha. My mum said that Holly has always acted like I'm her mum. Shes bonded really strongly with me its amazing. She likes a specific place and if shes not there she'll do whatever to find her way there its so cute. 
I'm starting to think this biting is most likely a security thing to be honest. 
Anything new like fleece strip bedding, fleece toys, I have to sleep with before putting them in her cage. The few times I haven't shes thrown right hissy fit!!

Just keep trying I'm sure you'll get there with Igor and if not you can try again when your older with another hedgehog!!
Honestly though I feel like Holly chose me not the other way around.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Holly sounds amazing. She seems like a hedgehog owner's dream.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

She is very clever too never jumps off edges, answers to her name. Shes super cuddly. And actually shes never bitten me before recently (shes bitten a few other people because they were poking her, Totally all their own fault) never really poos or wees on people either. 
She loves her fruit and veg too and shes so gentle if you hand feed her!! Wont even attempt to bite my fingers if they smell like nice food.
Thats why her recent take on biting my tops is odd to me but I guess my mums right about security.

So I guess she is all hedgehog owners dream haha


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

My HeijiSan would just lock-jaw onto things occasionally, then after a moment she'd let go, look around like she was confused and didn't know how she got here, and then just move on. It was weird but nothing ever came of it, medical or otherwise. I guess sometimes you just gotta bite.


----------

